
YouTube to launch music streaming service next week - fiveFeet
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-alphabet-inc-youtube/youtube-to-launch-music-streaming-service-next-week-idUSKCN1II07Q
======
givehimagun
Makes sense - they've been sending me emails that they are consolidating
duplicate music videos for the same artist on YouTube the last few months.
When they collapse Google Play Music into YouTube Music, attach music videos,
and leverage Youtube's size....watch out.

------
ryandvm
Let me guess - people/families that use Google Apps for their own personal
domains are still fucked and unable to participate in any of the family plan
stuff?

The only thing more astonishing than how badly Google fucks their early
adopters is that I continue to be one...

------
ingenieroariel
I have been using youtube music for a few months (I pay for Youtube Red). I
don’t understand what the announcement is about, is there anything new?

~~~
sushid
It'll be changing in the sense that YT Music will be a merge of the existing
service + Google Play Music.

------
Slimbo
No google music on the graph, is it just not reported in terms of subscribers
or is it significantly less than even pandora?

------
CompelTechnic
It has been a de facto free ad-supported streaming service for a while now, so
this is nice.

